# trimming errors on toyota 850 embroidery machine



## ranmor58 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm having trimming errors on toyota 850 embroidery machine , can somebody help me out?? I've check the sensor and that working fine. It when it trims it comes up with the error??
Thank Randy


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Make sure that after a trim, the picker is retracting fully. If it doesn't, that can cause trimmer errors. And make sure that the area under the needle plate is cleaned out, especially behind the knife. There are lots of possible causes for trim errors.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

you need to make sure trimmer is completing the cycle.you should take off needle plate and tell machine to trim. if it is completing cycle the sensor may need cleaning orreplacement. if not completing cycle knife may need adjustment.


----------

